# Holding tests up to the light...Am I nuts?



## Nikkiv

I'm approx 8dpo. I've taken three tests, two today and one yesterday (I know, I'm...anxious. Lol.). I can see faint lines on two of them, but only if I hold them up to the window or lamp. DP can't see them. Has anyone had these and it ended up being preg?


----------



## crystaldrops

A positive pg test should be concidered positive only when lines are seen in normal conditions, otherwise it should be just thrown away( and sure the test can be re-done later), not cracked down, held on the light, etc. The area where the test line would appear is NOT completely as white when one looks veery carefully, because there is a dye under it.

Hugs, hope you will get an obvious bfp soon! ;)


----------



## crystaldrops

Basically, the tests are to be used as directed in the instructions, which excludes looking through them on the light, looking through microscope, waiting for 20 minutes, re-peeing on them, microwaving, scanning, boiling, negotiating with them etc. :)


----------



## Green Lady

Don't worry, you're only nuts if you start drawing on a second line with magic markers! :fool:

Sounds like they might be evap lines. 8 DPO is pretty early though, so keep holding in there!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hehe, i hold them to the light too and then i take my glasses off and on and then i shake them violently! Doesn't seem to help though.
If it's a real BFP it will not require any of that i guess :/ :)


----------



## serendippy

crystaldrops said:


> Basically, the tests are to be used as directed in the instructions, which excludes looking through them on the light, looking through microscope, waiting for 20 minutes, re-peeing on them, microwaving, scanning, boiling, negotiating with them etc. :)


Pmsl i laffed out loud reading that. Ive been obsessed with me tests the last 2 days...a microscope wud be very handy ;-)


----------



## CedarWood

I bought a magnifying glass recently - spec for preg tests:blush:


----------



## pambolina21

I hold them up to the light....I take them outside....I even stick a flashlight behind it....lol....crazy I know....can't help it when you want something sooooooo bad!


----------



## EJW147

I heard if the line is faint as long as it goes all the way and doesn't just stop in the middle then it could be :bfp: AND as long as it came up in 2-5 mins, not after a hour or something. I had a very faint :bfp: this morning and I'm almost holding my breath till I will test again tomorrow or Mon. I did talk to my sister though who is about to have her baby and she was already a month along when she took her first hpt and her line was sooo faint she said she didn't think for sure it was there. But she went to the doc and sure enough she was preg! So you just never know!

Good luck everyone!! :) 

:dust:


----------



## andella95

Green Lady said:


> Don't worry, you're only nuts if you start drawing on a second line with magic markers! :fool:
> 
> Sounds like they might be evap lines. 8 DPO is pretty early though, so keep holding in there!

OR if you copy and paste the control line and put it where the test line should be...

Yep, I've seen that happen, and then people post them as BFPs!!!


----------



## nicole136

Hiya,
I have seen BFP lines on my tests before they were clear to the naked eye! and sure enough, they have gotten darker day by day... I have also waited till about 20 mins, the thing with holding them up to the light, if you do a control test and dip it in water and see if that one has a shadow up to the light, then you know if its an evap!
he he! good luck!


----------



## addie25

Green Lady you just mad me LOL!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## EJW147

Just got my :bfp: with a digital, oh my gosh I think I am still in shock. My line was so faint on the test yesterday I really didn't know what to think! :) good luck everyone, Please please join me with :bfp: :happydance:


----------

